# 22 LBS on Topwater! HVBA Classic! 2019



## Deckedoutjonboats (Nov 17, 2019)

The regular season is over!
The top six has been set!
It’s time for the 2019 Classic with High Voltage Bass Anglers!

We headed down to Black Shoals to crown a champion! Hop in the boat with all six anglers as they compete for the 2019 crown!

One of these teams is going to end up with over 22 Lbs on top water! 

Who will it be? Tune in and check it out!

22 LBS on Topwater - HVBA Classic - Part 1
https://youtu.be/OgGAfv3b3SU


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for posting this!


----------

